# Found this guy in Wallingford, CT. Please help ID



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

My coworkers at animal control picked this cutie up on Tuesday. S/he's banded and I left a message with the club. Not the best photo, but what kind of pigeon is s/he?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That looks like a typical check homing pigeon. Nice bird!


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

I am in the Torrington Club in Connecticut. What club is this bird from?

Hugh


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

thats a blue check homing pigeon, all the info you need is most likely on its band


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes, I contacted the owner using the band info. He actually lives in Wallingford and the bird is from Valley Pigeon Club. I was just wondering about the type of pigeon it is because I was curious about it, that's all. It looks so much longer and leaner than any of the pigeons we've picked up in the past. Very pretty bird! 

Thanks, all!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

RachelsaurusRex said:


> Yes, I contacted the owner using the band info. He actually lives in Wallingford and the bird is from Valley Pigeon Club. I was just wondering about the type of pigeon it is because I was curious about it, that's all. It looks so much longer and leaner than any of the pigeons we've picked up in the past. Very pretty bird!
> 
> Thanks, all!


truely a very nicely streamlined looking bird you have in your hands , thats what racing homers should look like just so you know


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Cool, thanks! 

New question:

We still have this guy. We spoke with the "list-keeper", as he called himself, last week. He said he was going to have somebody contact the owner of this bird because apparently the owner only speaks Polish. So far we have not had anybody come forward to claim this bird. We'll certainly try to get in touch with him at least once more, but at what point should I either adopt this guy or find him a new home?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

RachelsaurusRex said:


> Cool, thanks!
> 
> New question:
> 
> We still have this guy. We spoke with the "list-keeper", as he called himself, last week. He said he was going to have somebody contact the owner of this bird because apparently the owner only speaks Polish. So far we have not had anybody come forward to claim this bird. We'll certainly try to get in touch with him at least once more, but at what point should I either adopt this guy or find him a new home?


If you want to keep him, just give it a few weeks.. then find another pigeon for a friend and then viola! your now a pigeon keeper!... but if you want to find a home.. I would still wait the two weeks, that time frame seems generouse enough for someone to contact you..IMO..


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

I actually have three boys at home! I'm thinking if this is a hen it would be a horrible idea to take her... But if it's a cock and my boys will accept him, he's got a home with us! Now how to sex him...??? That's another reason I wish we could at least speak with the owner. If he wants the bird back, cool. If not, at least I could find out a little more about it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

RachelsaurusRex said:


> I actually have three boys at home! I'm thinking if this is a hen it would be a horrible idea to take her... But if it's a cock and my boys will accept him, he's got a home with us! Now how to sex him...??? That's another reason I wish we could at least speak with the owner. If he wants the bird back, cool. If not, at least I could find out a little more about it.


he looks llike a young bird so no one will know the sex untill a few more months when he/she starts to mature sexually... you have a good point about the one hen/ three boys scenerio.. that would not be good, unless she paired up with one of them and they were kept seperate at first, if your two remaining cocks paired up then it may work as they are all "paired", you would just have to try it and see how it goes..


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Alright, maybe we'll see what happens then! Thank you for the info!


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

RachelsaurusRex, I just looked at your pictures---they're really cool. But very interesting, I might say...a snail? The pigeons, chickens, dogs, cats and fish I get, but what is the snail story?!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

RachelsaurusRex said:


> Alright, maybe we'll see what happens then! Thank you for the info!


you do have some beautiful birds there loveds your picture pages


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you, both! The little Helmet was another found at animal control and the king and WOE Tumbler I adopted from Mickacoo. I never really thought I'd keep pigeons, granted I always thought they were beautiful, but I ADORE those boys! 

Hahahaha Pigeonlove, that's an Olive Nerite snail! I have maybe 15-20 of them between my two aquariums. They're one of the only freshwater snail species that can't multiply like crazy. If my tanks were brackish, I'd have 1000 by now! But in freshwater they can only lay eggs, the eggs won't hatch. They have a really cool zebra sort of optical illusion pattern going on that the picture doesn't really do justice. They're cool little guys!


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Your pics are really good!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I MOST heartily AGREE!!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you very much!


----------

